# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin hỏi về đầu Spindle

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi cái đầu này tên gọi nó là gì? ở SG có thể mua nó ở đâu ạ? Em cám ơn mọi người

----------


## cuongmay

đầu cho máy phay cơ ạ hình như nt30 , gần giống bt30  cho cnc (khác ren ốc với thằng này có đuôi)

----------

ktshung

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Sẵn em xin ké chủ để của bác ktshung.
  Mấy cục này em không biết gọi là gì cho chính xác, và nó có chức năng gì, và lắp cho máy gì? 
Mô tả sơ:
  - Cái cục ngắn ER cho máy gì mà dài dữ?
  - Cục dài: Cần ER khi tháo ốc Lock thì có thể kéo ra rồi buông tay thì tự thụt vào. 
 + Khi nhấn đầu ER vào sâu thì có thì sẽ đóng tiếp- nối thiết bị hay nguồn báo gì đấy. 
 + Du xích điều chỉnh để kích hoạt tiếp điểm điện, khi cần ER Lock.


  Bác nào biết, thông não giúp em với. Cảm ơn nhiều!

----------


## ngocsut

đầu CTA này em thấy nhiều như lợn mán ấy, các máy phay cơ hay dùng loại này, mỗi lần ông anh vác cờ leo lên máy vặn vặn nhìn tội vô cùng  :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

sao bác thì bảo nó là NT30, bác kêu CTA, túm lại nó là cái đầu gì ạ?

----------


## hminhtq

Nó là nt30 cụ a còn cta là cái dạng kẹp dao thôi vd nt30-CTA10 hay nt30-er32

----------

ktshung

----------

